# Elphaba



## Stephen Carrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi 
did you manage to pass on my information to your friend of my freind.

Regards


----------



## Stephen Carrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Stephen Carrington said:


> Hi
> did you manage to pass on my information to your friend of my freind.
> 
> Regards


Any News as yet ???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am not a facilty to link people up. If this person is your friend you can easily find her as I told you the other day. It took me all of 30 seconds and I don't even know her.

-


----------

